
Musicload: 75% of customer service problems caused by DRM - far33d
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070318-75-percent-customer-problems-caused-by-drm.html
======
far33d
Key Quote:

Musicload said that artists choosing to drop DRM saw a 40 percent increase in
sales since December, and that more artists and labels are showing interest.

~~~
jwecker
Just about everyone expects DRM to disappear at some point, sooner or later,
as a matter of natural order. Everyone except the RIAA and Msft.

~~~
far33d
Yes, but it is somewhat remarkable that the bands actually make more money
without DRM. The copyright holders/labels want us to believe that bands will
make less without it.

------
domp
Another issue with DRM is that the artists really have no control over if
their product has it or not. When they started recalling albums at SonyBMG
some artists were unaware that the label had put this protection on their
product.

------
JMiao
Remember, DRM is merely an attempt to control how you acquire and experience
music. It's a facelift to an aging concept called physical distribution in a
web-empowered society.

